
Preventing the Capital One Breach - technologick
https://ejj.io/blog/capital-one
======
technologick
ejcx's blog, as sourced by Krebs: [https://krebsonsecurity.com/2019/08/what-
we-can-learn-from-t...](https://krebsonsecurity.com/2019/08/what-we-can-learn-
from-the-capital-one-hack/)

